# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος [National Steam Navigation Co Ltd of Greece]

## Nicholas Peppas

Advertisement of  Greek Ocean Liners in the New York magazine _Atlantis_ around 1920.

Ethn Atm.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> And since we talked about *Patris*, here is her classic ad of those days...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56224


And two more well known ads of the National Shipping Co of Greece

Ethniki.jpg

Ethniki2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το δεύτερο πλοίο ποιό είναι ???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το δεύτερο πλοίο ποιό είναι ???


Φαντασια του καλλιτεχνου. Η Εθνικη δεν ειχε πλοιο με τρια φουγαρα

----------


## Ellinis

O καλλιτέχνης έφτιαξε το ΒΥΡΩΝ/ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ και του έβαλε -κατά τα πρότυπα της εποχής- και ένα τρίτο φουγάρο. ΄Ετσι το πλοίο θεωρούσαν οι διαφημιζόμενοι οτι θα έδειχνε πιο μεγάλο και ελκυστικό στα μάτια των μεταναστών.

Η Εθνική πάντως είχε και τριφούγαρο καράβι, το ΜΟΡΕΑΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η *Εθνικη Ατμοπλοια της Ελλαδος* των αδελφων Εμπειρικου (1908−1937) αφησε εποχη με τα καλα της πλοια και την εξυπηρετηση των Ελληνων στην Ελλαδα και το εξωτερικο.

Eδω τα πλοια της εταιρειας στις 11 Μαρτιου 1914

19140311 Ethniki.jpg
*
Πατρις* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?101848
*Ιωαννινα* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?117467
*Θεσσαλονικη* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4243
*Εσπερια* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?75396
*Φριξος *  φορτηγο, κοιταξτε παρα κατω
*Παραλος* φορτηγο, κοιταξτε παρα κατω
*Ελλησποντος*  φορτηγο, κοιταξτε παρα κατω
*Ποντοπορος* φορτηγο, κοιταξτε παρα κατω
*Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος (Βυρων, Μεγαλη Ελλας)* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?67083
*Βασιλισσα Σοφια* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?101885
*Κιλκις (Republic, Νικολαος)* φορτηγο, κοιταξτε παρα κατω
*Μπιζανι
Νεστος* φορτηγο, κοιταξτε παρα κατω
*Αθηναι* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?117433
*Θεμιστοκλης (Μωραιτης)*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25238

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Φριξος *  φορτηγο, 




> IDNo:     1125585     Year:     1907
> Name:     FRIXOS     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     29.5.07
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     6.07
> Tons:     3621     Link:     1413
> DWT:         Yard No:     746
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     108.5     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     15.5     Builder:     Gray
> ...



*Φ*ορτηγο *Παραλος* 




> IDNo:     1123749     Year:     1906
> Name:     PARALOS     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     19.10.06
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     11.06
> Tons:     3180     Link:     1868
> DWT:         Yard No:     118
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     101.2     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     15.1     Builder:     Priestman
> ...



*Φ*ορτηγο*  Ελλησποντος* 

7/4/1915
19150407 Ellispontos.jpg

*Φ*ορτηγο*  Ποντοπορος 
*


> IDNo:     5603607     Year:     1913
> Name:     PONTOPOROS     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     30.8.13
> Flag:     GRC     Date of completion:     10.13
> Tons:     4049     Link:     1517
> DWT:         Yard No:     462
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     117.6     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     15.9     Builder:     W.Doxford & Sons
> ...


*Φ*ορτηγο*  Κιλκις (Republic, Νικολαος)* 



> IDNo:     1123269     Year:     1906
> Name:     REPUBLIC     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     5.7.06
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     8.06
> Tons:     4281     Link:     1536
> DWT:         Yard No:     238
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     111.2     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     15.4     Builder:     Sunderland SB Co
> ...


*Φ*ορτηγο*  Νεστος* 



> IDNo:     5603777     Year:     1914
> Name:     NESTOS     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     21.5.14
> Flag:     GRC     Date of completion:     7.14
> Tons:     4060     Link:     1258
> DWT:         Yard No:     453
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     117.8     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     15.9     Builder:     McMillan
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Η Εθνική είχε αποκτήσει μια σειρά από ακτοπλοϊκά σκάφη, περίπου έντεκα, την περίοδο 1917-1919. Το 1920 για λόγους ομοιογένειας των ονομάτων, τα ακτοπλοϊκά -παλιά και νέα- μετονομάστηκαν με ονόματα νησιών. Να και η σχετική αναφορά στον τύπο της εποχής:

ethniki ships renamed.jpg

Το "ακτοπλοϊκό πρόγραμμα", όπως το αποκαλέσαν τότε, της Εθνικής δεν είχε θετική έκβαση καθώς τα πλοία σύντομα επιτάχθηκαν για τις ανάγκες του Μικρασιατικού πολέμου και η εταιρία αντιμετώπισε οικονομικές δυσκολίες με αποτέλεσμα να πουλήσει όλα τα ακτοπλοϊκά σε μια προσπάθεια να διατηρήσει τις υπερωκεάνιες και Μεσογειακές γραμμές.

----------

